# Sunday Special - Date Night!



## luckytrim (Mar 1, 2020)

Sunday Special - Date Night !
1. All quiet on the Western Front: In which year did the big  guns fall
silent at the end of WWI?
a. - 1916
b. - 1917
c. - 1918
d. - 1919
2. A day that shook the world: In which year was the first  atomic bomb used
in warfare?
a. - 1943
b. - 1946
c. - 1941
d. - 1945
3. In which year did terrorists crash aircraft into New York's  World Trade
Centre?
a. - 2001
b. - 2003
c. - 2000
d. - 1998
4. In which year did the Ford Motor Company first produce its  Model T?
a. - 1908
b. - 1928
c. - 1888
d. - 1878
5. "Buddy can you spare a dime?" In which year of the 20th  century the
"Black Tuesday" Wall Street stock market crash?
a. - 1919
b. - 1923
c. - 1926
d. - 1929
6. When were the animated adventures of "The Simpsons" first  broadcast in
their own TV series?
a. - 1991
b. - 1986
c. - 1986
d. - 1989
7. When did the Ellis Island immigrants' reception center  open?
a. - 1752
b. - 1852
c. - 1892
d. - 1792
8. When did Muhammad Ali first become world heavyweight  champion?
a. - 1964
b. - 1966
c. - 1962
d. - 1968
9. In which year did the dream of free travel between East and  West Germany
became a reality with the (metaphorical) fall of the Berlin  Wall?
a. - 1989
b. - 1984
c. - 1986
d. - 1988
10. In which year did the Large Hadron Collider fail to live  up to its hype
and the huge amounts of money spent on it?
a.- 1996
b. - 2002
c. - 2008
d. - 1998
11. In what year was Quebec City, later to be the capital of  New France,
founded?
a. - 1608
b. - 1718
c. - 1618
d. - 1708
12. Fifteen years in the construction, when was the Sydney  Opera House
officially opened?
a.- 1963
b. - 1968
c. - 1978
d. - 1973
13. In which year did Margaret Thatcher become Britain's first  woman Prime
Minister?
a. - 1980
b. - 1978
c. - 1982
d. - 1979
14. In which year did the Tiananmen Square Massacre take  place?
a. - 1983
b. - 1987
c. - 1985
d. - 1989
15. When was Martin Luther King assassinated ?
a. - 1964
b. - 1966
c. - 1968
d. - 1962
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. - d
3. - a
4. - a
5. - d
6. - d
7. - c
8. - d
9. - a
10. - c
11. - a
12. - d
13. - d
14. - a
15. - c


----------

